# Teniu pessigolles, o cosconelles, o picoretes, etc.?



## Cecilio

L'altre dia va sortir a classe la paraula anglesa "tickle", que en castellà significa "cosquillas" o "picor". Els meus alumnes van començar a traduir aquesta paraula al valencià (gairebé el 100% dels meus alumnes utilitzen el valencià com a primera llengua), i va resultar que pràcticament a cada poble es deia d'una manera: *cosconelles *(aquesta és la que diria jo), *coscorelles*, *picoretes*.

Com ho dieu vosaltres?


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Era dificil votar malament però ho he aconseguit, i ara ja està fet. 

Fem pessigolles.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, RIU. Gràcies per contribuir (involuntàriament) a la paraula "cosconelles"! Per sort no es tracta d'un caucus presidencial...


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo també faig i tinc pessigolles. No havia sentit mai les altres, va molt bé de saber-ho!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aprofito aquest fil que has obert, Cecilio, per preguntar-te com dieu a València _buscar les pessigolles a algú_. Mercis


----------



## Mei

Pessigolles. 

Mei


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Aprofito aquest fil que has obert, Cecilio, per preguntar-te com dieu a València _buscar les pessigolles a algú_. Mercis



Bon dia, Tradu. Supose que es podria dir una cosa com "buscar-li a algú les cosconelles", però no estic segur que siga una expressió força comuna.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Bon dia, Tradu. Supose que es podria dir una cosa com "buscar-li a algú les cosconelles", però no estic segur que siga una expressió força comuna.


 
Gràcies, Cecilio. Aquí la diem prou: està una mica en la línia de _posar el dit a la nafra_ però potser fent-ho amb més mala llet perquè, en comptes de tocar la moral de la persona de manera directa, es fa de manera més rebuscada. S'entén, doncs, que no tothom gaudeix de les pessigolles/cosconelles/picoretes


----------



## avellanainphilly

Pessigolles per a mi també!
I que curiós que les 4 paraules que han sortit tinguin totes 4 síl·labes!


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Jo faig i tinc pesigolles.

Si més no és la que em sembla més comuna per les nostres contrades.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Dixie!

Hola Cecilio,

Aquesta paraula és tipus "tomata", existeixen mil maneres de dir-la! 

Jo he votat "pessigolles" perquè és com ho dic, però aquí al meu poble també es diu "pessinogues" o "pessigonyes".


----------



## Édix

Hola! A Borriana (la Plana Baixa) sempre he dit i sentit "cosquerelles" o "cusquerelles", encara que en alguns llocs també s'usa "pessigolles". Les altres no les havia sentides mai, però sí que és ben curiós que totes tinguen 4 síl.labes!


----------



## Keiria

pessigolles! i tampoc coneixia la resta


----------



## Samaruc

A l'Horta, si més no a ma casa, són "cosquerelles", com a la Plana, per tant, he votat "altres"...

Salut!


----------



## xupxup

Al Vendrell pessigolles. Però tenia una amiga d'Andorra que també tenia moltes "cosquenelles".


----------



## Mei

Qué malament... jo només havia sentit parlar de pessigolles...


----------



## jaume60

Samaruc said:


> A l'Horta, si més no a ma casa, són "cosquerelles", com a la Plana, per tant, he votat "altres"...
> 
> Salut!


 
Hola,

Ja se que algunes paraules tenen diferents entrades per expresar la mateixa significació, i quan m'he trobat en aquesta situació, pregunto que vol dir.

Aquestes variacions no generen dificultats per entendre'ns, en l'àmbit d'una mateixa arrel idiomàtica.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## romarsan

Jo també tinc cosquerelles i tant...


----------



## Samaruc

jaume60 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ja se que algunes paraules tenen diferents entrades per expresar la mateixa significació, i quan m'he trobat en aquesta situació, pregunto que vol dir.
> 
> Aquestes variacions no generen dificultats per entendre'ns, en l'àmbit d'una mateixa arrel idiomàtica.
> 
> Salutacions,
> 
> Jaume



És clar. Són simples variants, sempre enriquidores, dins d'una mateixa llengua.

Salutacions!


----------



## Cecilio

Veig que potser m'he equivocat al transcriure la paraula "cosquerelles", que he escrit a l'enquesta com a "coscorelles". Pels testimonis que he llegit fins ara en aquest fil sembla que la forma és més bé *cosquerelles,* i no "coscorelles", tot i que aquesta forma podria ser-ne una variant local. Perdoneu l'errada.

Per cert, de totes aquestes formes només n'he trobat dues al GDLC: la de les pessigolles i la de les cosquerelles.


----------



## Heiwajin

Pel camp també ens apuntem a les pessigolles!


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

Jo també en dic "pessigolles", però una amiga meva que és d'un poblet petit de Lleida  vora  "La Franja" sempre en diu "cossegues".  No ho he sentit a ningú més.


----------



## belén

Pessigolles pel meu costat també


----------

